# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  lets see some OFFSEASON DIETS

## Dr. Derek

I know this is the wrong forum for it but I could careless about what the average weightlifter eats, I want to see what a competative bodybuilder eats offseason. That means I start. Here it is---------

2scoops whey protien
2cups milk
grapes on ocassion

10egg whites 2yolks
1cup oatmeal dry
1large fork full of peanutbutter
1scoop whey protien
1banana

10ozs ground beef 95%
1cup beans
1cup rice cooked
Ketchup and lots of salt

ABB PURE PROTIEN

10ozs chicken breast
1large potato
1cup veggies

2slices WW bread
1can tuna
1banana

ABB NITROSPEED (PREWORKOUT)

2SCOOPS CELL TECH (POSTWORKOUT)

10ozs ground beef 
1cup beans
1cup rice

ABB BLUE THUNDER

2slices WW bread
1 can tuna

3cups vanilla ice cream
1/2 cup walnuts

There ya have it all that shit and one day and I still have trouble gaining weight, what the hell is going on? OK lets see what the rest of you eat... Yep you have to tell us MikeXXXXXXXL

----------


## MIKE_XXL

...man i already miss eating all that...that is about 3400 calories, and no problem gaining weight on that for me

carbs - 380gm
protein - 340gm
fat - 60gm


7:45 250 ml of egg whites
1 sml. tortila, mushrooms, fat free cheese & salsa
1 english muffin with jam&natural peanut butter
60 gm of oatmeal


10:15 1 1/2 can of tuna
10 ml of flax seed oil
1 cup of green beans


12:45 8 egg whites-1 yolk egg salad with light mayo
3 pieces of 12 grain bread w/ ham
1 bannana
1 yougurt (no fat no sugar added)


3:15 1 1/2 can of tuna
10 ml of flax seed oil
80 gm of carrots


5:15 120 gm of flank steak
20 gm of whey protein
mustard

WORKOUT 6:15-7:15	

7:15 30 gm of nitro-tech and 20 gm of whey
35 gm of maltodextrin
35 gm of dextrose
5 gm of creatine and 5 gm of glutamine


8:00 30 gm of whey
30 gm of reese puffs
1 rice crispy or extra 20 gm of above


9:00 30 gm of whey
1 apple
40 gm of oatmeal
5 ml of peanut butter

10:30 250 gm of cottage cheese
w/ 15 ml of light jam
50 gm of carrotts
5 gm glutamine

XXL

----------


## primodonna

Here's my "routine" (if i had one now)

1 c oatmeal 
8 egg whites/2 whole eggs
1-2 TB PB
5 g glutamine
grapes on occasion

8 oz ground beef (96%)
1 c brown rice

post training 
75g dextrose
40g whey protein
10g glutamine

8 oz top round steak
1 c oatmeal

8 oz beef 
1 c rice

10 egg whites
5 g glutamine


~ 2 shakes (of 40g protein between some of those meals)



right before bed: 1 box of zingers (12), 1 box of ho ho's (12), 6 servings of nestle choc chip cookie dough (frozen), 2 cups of ice cream melted with 6 servings of brownies (microwaved not cooked)

----------


## MIKE_XXL

...am i the only one that doesn't have grapes for breakfast on occasion anyway, now i know what the missing ingridient was in my bulk up and i can't get as big as you guys...that and the before bed meal you guys are having...Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...now it sounds even better, are you gonna torture me like this for the next 11 weeks...???...

----------


## silverfox

meal 1 5-6 whole eggs, bagel with PB, or Cerial shedded wheat
meal 2 10oz of meat of day (tuna, chicken, ground beef (whatever i cooked for the day) 6-10oz carbs usually rice or Sweet Potato's
Meal 3 same as 2
Meal 4 same
Post workout, 5g C, 10G G, 80G Dextrose
shake 50-60g whey
meal 6 again usually same as above
meal 7 same again plus whatever junk food i want when i want it when not dieting. Not very exciting way to eat, but too lazy to cook different food for each of the meals. I take 1000mg Vit C, 400ius of E and multi that it for sups.

----------


## dam225

7:00 am
2 scoops whey
1 cup skim milk
~cup oatmeal

9:00 am
proteinplus power bar

11:00am
2 slices light wheat bread
1 can solid tuna

1:00 pm
2 slices light wheat bread
2 slices FF cheese
4 oz turkey

3:00 pm
Myoplex MRP
~cup oatmeal

5:00 pm
8-10 oz chicken/turkey/pork/steak

7:30 pm
5 g c, 5g g, BCAAs, 40g whey
1 tbsp Flax
12-16 oz skim milk
banana
8 oz grape juice

8:15 pm
4 slices ww bread
2 chicken breasts/turkey burgers
1 cup vegetables

10:00 pm
2 scoops whey 
2 tbsp natty PB

And usually whatever else I feel like in between......
As you can see, I am pretty much eating all day!!!!! 

D

----------


## Lmg2701

Anything and Everything....protein around 360, carbs around 400

----------


## The French Curler

My offseason diet:

Everything in sight. Some of you know how it is being an ectomorph.

----------


## Gene

meal 1 - beef ravioli + egg whites ~ 40g protein 90g carbs 20g fat
meal 2 - protein shake (30g)
workout - during workout 50-75g maltodextrin
meal 3 - 50g protein, 80g dextrose/maltodextrin
meal 4 - mexican rice + grilled steak + beans ~ 40g protein 60-80g carbs + lot of fat
meal 5 - chicken breast + [buckwheat or pasta] ~ 30g protein + 40-80g carbs
meal 6 - same as #5
meal 7 - same as #5 (usually finish 1-2 pounds of chicken breast by this point)
meal 8 (before bed) - nonfat cottage cheese + skim milk + peanut butter (40g protein, ~50g lactose + sucrose carbs, 12g fat)
meal 9 (middle of night #1) - 20g protein
meal 10 (middle of night #2) - 20g protein
(I usually wake up twice because I drink a lot of water/milk during the day, and the first protein shake makes me wake up 2nd time 3 hours later... I try to limit this to 3 days/week, and other days get 8-9 hours straight with REM sleep. Remember it important to stay hydrated at night, you loose a lot of water and dehydration is a no no)

Don't really care much for precise calorie counting at this point, rough approximations tend to suffice.

Once in a while, we go to burger king and smack down 4-5 king supreme sandwiches (at like 500 cal/sandwich).

One more thing, this is probably a slight overestimate, this is my goal and I sometimes don't hit it everyday, but its good to have a gameplan to follow. I do this at least 3 days per week and especially on workout days.

Happy growing.

----------


## ann

Diet.....who needs a stinking diet. I rather enjoy looking like anna nicole smith on steriods while not dieting  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## The French Curler

Jesus Christ, Gene! How many calories does your offseason diet consist of?!? You must truly be more of an ectomorph than myself!

----------


## Torchy

> _Originally posted by ann_ 
> *Diet.....who needs a stinking diet. I rather enjoy looking like anna nicole smith on steriods while not dieting *


Hehehee...Too much, Ann. Gee, I remember a conversation about this not too long ago :Big Grin:

----------


## Gene

> _Originally posted by The French Curler_ 
> *Jesus Christ, Gene! How many calories does your offseason diet consist of?!? You must truly be more of an ectomorph than myself!*


Yea it's a little tough for me. Supposedly I'm an ectomorph with a fast metabolism, but I don't buy all that sissycrap. Just stuff yourself with hardcore protein and carb calories and eventually your body has only one choice -- grow.

I do a lot of crazy macronutrient cycling, I cycle everything -- protein, carb, fat, post-workout carb amounts... whatever it takes.

Look around the board, you'll see some off-season diets that will make my look like nothing. I know Superbeast's diet is like 6,000 calories of hell, my is nothign by comparison. and Mike XXL got a wickedly organized diet.

----------


## Project X

meal 1 
2 whole eggs 
5 egg whites
4 oz cooked chicken
1/2 cup of oatmeal
1000 mg ginger
500 mgs ALA

meal 2
6 oz 93% ground turkey
1 small apple
1/4 cuo cashews
250 mgs ALA
1000 mgs Ginger root

meal 3
6 oz chicken cooked
6 oz yam
veggies
500 mg ALA
1000 Mgs ginger root

Meal 4
1.5 cans tuna fish
1 whole egg 
1/2 cup pineapple
1 TBsp Flax
salsa 
apple cider viegar
1000 mgs ginger
250 ALA

before workout 1/2
40 grams isopure protein 
2 grams creatine
5 grams glutemien

after wards
25 grams isopure 5 grams glutemeine 5 grams BCAAS

wait 30 minutes

40 grams isopure
1.5 cup oatmeal
1000 mgs ALA
1000 mgs Ginger

wait an hour and a half

last meal before bedd
4 oz chciken cooked
5 egg wwhites
1 whole egg 
apple cider vineagr
1 ttablsppon EFas
veggies

first 5 meals 4 liver tabs /4 mass aminos

5'9 5.5 % body fat 
210 and gaining have not added anabolics yet and have been off completely for 26 weeks and feeling great !! 

cardio 2 times HIT and one longer duration 
ECA stack 
trying to gain lean body mass with little or no fat 
by fat never goes over 6% offseason !! 

any comments be grately appreciated

----------


## Dr. Derek

PX never above 6% bf in the offseason, your inhuman :Smilie: , I haven't even been 6% for a show well maybe once in my life. Diet looks great, I guess I just like to eat crap too much.....

----------

